# Rambo IV



## AHAB (20 Juni 2007)

so als Fan will ich euch folgenden Link ans Herz legen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=md82tf-2WcY


----------



## allo (2 Juli 2007)

danke...für den link


----------

